# Joining legs and rails ?



## usmcshooter (Jul 27, 2013)

I plan on building a computer table that will have 8 legs. What is the best way to attach the rails to the legs ?
Mortise and loose tenon, dowels, ? Rails are 2 3/4" high x 3/4" thick, legs 2" x 2". Wood is Oak.


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

I have found Loose Tenons to be the strongest and most accurate to make and not at all hard to do


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I like the idea of loose tenons too.


----------

